# android jelly bean aokp



## Thomaslje (Jun 28, 2012)

Hi do any know when aokp will realese android jelly bean


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

At 3:42pm est today


----------



## Thomaslje (Jun 28, 2012)

lol is this a joke or not

sorry I should have asked more like when do you think they will realese a build


----------



## AdamNexus (Jun 5, 2012)

I heard they're releasing it 2014.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

Thomaslje said:


> Hi do any know when aokp will realese android jelly bean


prob not that soon. What we have currently is a rip of jelly bean. Not the source. So as of now I doubt roman will be doing a build of it. Until it hits AOSP.


----------



## alatedseraph (Jan 23, 2012)

lol dont troll the new guy xD not for a few weeks, since the source wasnt released. Although roman ( the creator of aokp ) did say that he was almost tempted last night to backsmali hack up a storm for some jelly bean goodness. So we could see a lil addition soon if we get lucky


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

feels like all ICS support/roms will be on a hiatus for a bit,


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

Although Axiom (DroidTheory) is working on one right now and is almost done with it. (Jelly BEan Flavoured Axiom Patient Zero)


----------



## Thomaslje (Jun 28, 2012)

SyNiK4L said:


> prob not that soon. What we have currently is a rip of jelly bean. Not the source. So as of now I doubt roman will be doing a build of it. Until it hits AOSP.


ohh now I see thought it was final builde then this treat is closed, it was just because I saw a lot of other jelly bean builds


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thomaslje said:


> lol is this a joke or not
> 
> sorry I should have asked more like when do you think they will realese a build


I'm just messin with you man! Ya, it's gonna be a little bit until we see any custom Jelly Bean roms. It was just released like 16 hours ago & just hacked to work on the VZW GNex about 12 hours ago. Gotta give the devs time & they usually don't like everyone asking for eta's, trying to rush them (not really pertinent here, since you're not directly asking them). There may be some devs that will put together a rom on this version, but devs that want to release a solid/stable version, will wait until AOSP source is released in mid July.

edit: grammar


----------



## Thomaslje (Jun 28, 2012)

brkshr said:


> I'm just messin with you man! Ya, it's gonna be a little bit until we see anything any custom Jelly Bean roms. It was just released like 16 hours ago & just hacked to work on the VZW GNex about 12 hours ago. Gotta give the devs time & they usually don't like everyone asking for eta's, trying to rush them. There may be some devs that will put together a rom on this version. But devs that wants to release a solid/stable version, will wait until AOSP source is released in mid July.


ok sorry thought it had come out as the final realese but can see it just something like beta


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Play with the preview release. Might as well learn stock JB before you throw in AOKP/CM customizations.


----------



## JkdJEdi (Jun 7, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'm just messin with you man! Ya, it's gonna be a little bit until we see any custom Jelly Bean roms. It was just released like 16 hours ago & just hacked to work on the VZW GNex about 12 hours ago. Gotta give the devs time & they usually don't like everyone asking for eta's, trying to rush them (not really pertinent here, since you're not directly asking them). There may be some devs that will put together a rom on this version, but devs that want to release a solid/stable version, will wait until AOSP source is released in mid July.
> 
> edit: grammar


 I was just asking about this on the other site, nandroid vs. aosp source rom.. no response yet.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Thomaslje said:


> I was just asking about this on the other site, nandroid vs. aosp source rom.. no response yet.


I don't really know for certain. But I don't think that devs can install their mods cleanly on a nandroid backup rom. AOSP source is coded and then compiled. Nandroid is already compiled, so probably has to be decompiled, then insert mods. Again, I'm just taking a guess here. Maybe Yarly will jump in & give us one of his very informative posts. *brkshr puts up the Yarly symbol in the air*


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I was just messin around. No need to apologize. Hope you stick around on Rootz, it's the best forum!
> 
> I don't really know for certain. But I don't think that devs can install their mods cleanly on a nandroid backup rom. AOSP source is coded and then compiled. Nandroid is already compiled, so probably has to be decompiled, then insert mods. Again, I'm just taking a guess here. Maybe Yarly will jump in & give us one of his very informative posts. *brkshr puts up the Yarly symbol in the air*


What does that look like? The other day one of the IT guys here at work was trying to figure out something out (the specifics on it have escaped my mind), and I couldn't help but think "Where's yarly when you need him?". Hahaha.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> What does that look like? The other day one of the IT guys here at work was trying to figure out something out (the specifics on it have escaped my mind), and I couldn't help but think "Where's yarly when you need him?". Hahaha.


Here you go... use it sparingly tho...










Haha


----------



## shay d. life (Jun 9, 2011)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/218412439350415360


----------

